# Loft designs



## WhiteDove (Apr 2, 2013)

I am new here and new to pigeons.
I been looking through many posts about loft designs.
Red rose loft seems to fit my situation best.

Here is what I want;
Just want a dozen or fewer pigeons for pets.
Would like to fly them occasionally and have them return.
Small enough and sturdy so I can pick coop up with tractor loader and take it to my daughters for the winter. I migrate from MN to TX for the winter.

Why does the front roofing go so far above the ridge?

Any and all suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

i built one like the red rose loft, its very good design, i did not like the tin roof that over laps so far,i shingled it. i believe they did it that way for venting but really its so small that you dont need to do it like that. the way the did it also stops the birds from landing on the roof for to long


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Welcome to PT.


----------

